# Xcacls mit Batch Datei



## fcmajor (1. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich muss ein Script schreiben mit dem ich dir Berechtigung/Besitzer von Ordnern (um die 50) ändere.

Nun sind meine Scriptkenntnisse bescheiden (Lehr Grundstoff).
Hab mich etwas informiert und herausgefunden das XCACLS dafür geeignet ist und mich auch etwas reingelesen in das Programm.

hab jetzt Test-halber mal einen Ordner erstellt an dem ich den Besitzer ändern will.
Nun klappt das leider nicht so wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe hier mal der noch simple xcacls befehl

xcacls C:\test /e /p test:o

Es steht dann auch da das der User test spezielle Rechte hat aber der Besitzer ist immer noch die Administratoren-Gruppe.
Es kommt auch eine Meldung wenn ich die Rechte überprüfen will:
"Da die Berechtigungen auf "test" in der falschen Reihenfolge sind, werden einige Einträge möglicherweise nicht funktionieren."

Was bedeutet das und kann mir jemand bei dem Script etwas helfen?

Gruss fcmajor


----------

